

Differences between entry-level and early-stage engineering - mishachellam
https://medium.com/@Tradecraft/entry-level-and-early-stage-are-not-the-same-thing-963ae6192030

======
gkoberger
I've met a bunch of Tradecraft-ers that did sales, UX and growth there.
They're all super smart and ambitious. With the addition of engineering, I
guarantee we'll see a big company come out of Tradecraft in the near future.

~~~
mishachellam
We figure that at startups, you either make shit or sell shit. With engineers
and product designers, we have makers. With growth and sales folks, we have
sellers. So yeah, all the ingredients are there.

